# Cooled RFA of S1, S2 and S3



## karras (Dec 18, 2015)

I have a physician who performed a cooled RFA on the S1, S2 and S3 on a WC patient.   Any ideas on which CPT can be used?

Thanks.
Kim


----------



## abrodskycpc (Dec 19, 2015)

We do those and we use 64640, for each level


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 20, 2015)

They reference in the 2016 AMA CPT Professional Edition that 64640 can be used for SI Joint nerve ablation. They have also updated with a threshold of <80 degrees Celsius. Although CPT 64640 is not mentioned in the below statement, I believe that it could fall under this requirement.


"Do not report 64633, 64634, 64635, 64636 for non-thermal facet joint denervation including chemical, low grade thermal energy (<80 degrees Celsius), or any form of pulsed radiofrequency. To appropriately report any of these modalities, use 64999.?


----------



## Vannoyj (Dec 21, 2015)

CPT Code Changes for 2016 - New instructions
 Report RF "per joint, not per nerve."
For RF of T-12-L1, code Thoracic (64633)
Do Not Report RF codes for the following:
     <80 degrees Celsius (i.e., low grade RF)
     "any form of pulsed radiofrequency"
      For any of the above, use 64999
I just attended 19th Annual Compliance Seminar for Chronic Pain.


----------

